# Small squares best stacked string up or on side



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was wondering what is the best way to stack small squares into a barn? I have always stacked them string down but i have stored verry little hay but i am going to be baling more small squares next year and was wondering what the best way to stack it is and why so I can get prepared over the winter? My bale size as of now is 14x18x36 How does everybody stack it. Thanks.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I never ever stack on strings, always on edge. Wicks moisture much better.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ranger518 said:


> I was wondering what is the best way to stack small squares into a barn? I have always stacked them string down but i have stored verry little hay but i am going to be baling more small squares next year and was wondering what the best way to stack it is and why so I can get prepared over the winter? My bale size as of now is 14x18x36 How does everybody stack it. Thanks.


It really depends on the type of baler which side is going to be the cut side but I don't pay much attention to the way it's stacked.......


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

First layer was stacked on its side then everything else was stacked strings down


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My hay is usually dry enough that wicking is not a concern! I stack on edge because the bales hold their shape better, and don't pay any attention to whether cut is up or down.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Cut side up is typically nicer to walk on.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Must be on edge. For all ^^^^^ ressons


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely doesn't matter. Just do a good job stacking and bale with enough density to walk on.

People get really attached to one way or another claiming all sorts of things. The real difference is do you like bottom bales to squish to a more square shape or a more rectangular shape?

I personally prefer on strings because we have a dairy mow so you take hay out by hand from the top. Having strings up is just easier to break into a new layer without pulling a string off. Also our trailer loading pattern is messed up when they get squashed stored on edge. Stacks fine when they are stored flat.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pa always did on edge, I strive for cut side up. If you have a soft bale you will get your shoe caught on a string. Murphys law.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

On edge cut side up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Absolutely doesn't matter. Just do a good job stacking and bale with enough density to walk on.
> 
> People get really attached to one way or another claiming all sorts of things. The real difference is do you like bottom bales to squish to a more square shape or a more rectangular shape?
> 
> I personally prefer on strings because we have a dairy mow so you take hay out by hand from the top. Having strings up is just easier to break into a new layer without pulling a string off. Also our trailer loading pattern is messed up when they get squashed stored on edge. Stacks fine when they are stored flat.


If you have them in snug enough they won't squat.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I had always stacked my bottom bales on edge, cut side down to limit the amount of mould if the floor gets damp. The rest of the bales ere then interlaced with strings down.

Then came the prospect of a contractor bundling mine with a Bale Bandit and I stacked all on edge that year even though the contractor failed to appear that year. liked the stability of the stack and the reduced damage to the bale, so stacked all on edge the next year.

After that all are on edge because I bought the Bandit that was supposed to appear two years earlier.

Plastic builders' film under the bales and a sprinkling of very dry hay on the plastic before the bundles are placed. Very very rare to have even the slightest damage to the bottom bale.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When I was dealing with small squares. Stack with the strings on the side. Why? Because that's how the NH stacker stacks them. I stack large squares strings down. Why? Because that's how they come out of the baler and that's how the NH stacker stacks them. Plus you won't hit strings with the hay fork. I think this is really only a discussion if you are stacking bales by hand. If you have automated your hay stacking just stack the way the machine works best.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

40 ft stacks make them all squat.



8350HiTech said:


> If you have them in snug enough they won't squat.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

On edge...so you don't catch strings walking across. Cut side up...again, makes it easier to walk.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> 40 ft stacks make them all squat.


I'm familiar with stacking to the peaks of old barns. I've found a bit of moisture is far more often the culprit for any deformed bales than weight above.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

On edge cut side up (especially if higher moisture or acid), see attachment.

Larry.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

As a producer and consumer for my cattle I prefer on edge for every reason stated above, but it's your party so do whatever.

As a guy that made a living for years hauling other peoples hand stacked bales on flatbed trucks from every conceivable storage/baler combo I emphatically endorse stacking them on edge.They ride better. I literally would pay more for them on edge. I had a dealer tell me once he would walk away from a barn stacked on the string.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Length of time in storage, bale density and height of storage are what I've found to be biggest issues. We are pretty picky about moisture as we don't have acid. I know what you're saying though, stuff that has to go in with acid comes out loose after it dries down.



8350HiTech said:


> I'm familiar with stacking to the peaks of old barns. I've found a bit of moisture is far more often the culprit for any deformed bales than weight above.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just a little surprised at all the on edge support. I've had 25 years of working in other folks hay and my own and I've just never found any significant benefit to on edge storage. We are all grass hay, no alfafa and all hand handled if that matters. Even working in barns with hay dryers where the hay goes in wetish.

We've done it a few years at our own farm if we had help that came from an on edge stacking background and gone back to on flat stacking the next year. I don't recall stacking a wagon on edge ever, maybe in a kicker rack that was an odd width? To each their own.



SVFHAY said:


> As a producer and consumer for my cattle I prefer on edge for every reason stated above, but it's your party so do whatever.
> 
> As a guy that made a living for years hauling other peoples hand stacked bales on flatbed trucks from every conceivable storage/baler combo I emphatically endorse stacking them on edge.They ride better. I literally would pay more for them on edge. I had a dealer tell me once he would walk away from a barn stacked on the string.


----------



## FreeRanger (Apr 17, 2015)

Regarding "how to stack", in case that was part of the question, there are many opinions, but this method (pic attached) interlocks them pretty well.

Once you get the hang of it you can stack in multiple layers simultaneously.


----------

